# NW Ohio Breeder - Looking for Recommendations



## rorndorf9 (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I am currently looking for a reputable breeder in the NW Ohio area. I am currently living in Toledo and would like to find some recommendations. I have been looking at Keeler Kennels and Golden Haus, but I can't find solid reviews of either. Also, I am willing to travel within a few hours readily if someone has recommendations. Any information would be fantastic. We are looking for a puppy to add in with our 9 year old White German Shepherd.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome from Findlay, but I lived in Swanton for 24 years. The first questions people will want to know before recommending a breeder is what are you looking for? Working or Show Lines, do you plan on using them in specific activities.


----------



## rorndorf9 (Nov 1, 2018)

Mostly we are looking for just a companion that will keep the house safe. We currently have a 80lb White Shepherd. We've been somewhat looking away from the slopped back legs also. Looking for a breeder that has a proven track record with producing dogs with solid tempers that have very good health reviews. I've been seeing too many people posting about hip/elbow issues so we want to be sure to avoid it. Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hi,
Two possibilities that aren't too far out of your area. The first maybe 40 minutes from Toledo. Both breeders pay attention to and test for sound temperaments and the good health of their dogs. They both have also bred the lines of dogs they are using for many years. 



(Wildhaus Kennels, Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan)


Vom Haus Weinbrand - Home


----------



## rorndorf9 (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks for the recommendations. I will have to give them a closer look. It'd be great if someone can review Golden Haus and Keeler Kennels for me since I've been watching them and can't find much on it.


----------

